# Золотарев - Испаниада



## KirillMezgov (11 Апр 2014)

Кто-нибудь играл Испаниаду Вл.Золотарёва на аккордеоне?


----------



## Павлов (11 Апр 2014)

Вот кстати, типичный образец смури.
Вступление на протяжении почи двух минут открывает какой то гудящий низкий звук, непонятно какое отношение имеющий к Испании. Больше похоже на гул ада.Или реактивного самолета. И вообще,настроения в этом сочинении какие то нездоровые.
Время от времени слышны испанские мотивы, но единой тематической линии нет. Т.е. на протяжении почти 15 мин. слышна какая то смурь, перемежаемая гармоническим ходами из испанской музыки.
Вообще, где можно выступать с такой пьесой, непонятно! На ТВ она не подходит, на радио тоже. На концертах народников тоже как то не очень подходит, настроение не то, не веселое и не быстрое.
После прослушивания остается неприятное ощущение.Как будто поучаствовал в черной мессе.Кстати, слышал что Золотарев применял при сочинении музыки ритуалы из черной магии, одевал черную одежду,ставил подсвечники.Вряд ли это правда


----------



## vev (11 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Вот кстати, типичный образец смури.



Вы прочитайте, как был сформулирован вопрос:

KirillMezgov писал:


> Кто-нибудь играл Испаниаду Вл.Золотарёва на аккордеоне?



Где в вопросе сказано, что топикстартер интересовался Ваши мнением по поводу художественной ценности произведения?


----------



## redrik_shukhart (11 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Вступление на протяжении почи двух минут открывает какой то гудящий низкий звук, непонятно какое отношение имеющий к Испании


А я-то всегда воспринимал этот звук как гул моря или шум прибоя. Если не секрет- сколько Вам лет? Может ещё время не подошло для восприятия этой музыки? Насчёт чёрных месс не в курсе, а вот закончил Золотарёв суицидом, и чем ближе был такой финал, тем больше всё это отражалось на музыке. Попробуйте что-то из ранних сочинений, наверняка что-нибудь найдётся Вам по душе.


----------



## Павлов (11 Апр 2014)

redrik_shukhart писал:


> , а вот закончил Золотарёв суицидом, и чем ближе был такой финал, тем больше всё это отражалось на музыке.


 Что заставило его пойти на такой шаг? Он же был востребованным композитором!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (11 Апр 2014)

А вы почитайте наш форум. Здесь есть много об этом. Может быть,что-то и поймете. Удачи !


----------



## Павлов (11 Апр 2014)

Я читал,там нет ничего об этом


----------



## Новиков Игорь (11 Апр 2014)

Про В. Золотарева много написано. Поищите здесь. Это ,когда я учился не было ничего. Слухи всякие домысливали. И играли с переписанных от руки нот и правили друг другу ошибки. (про всякие ксероксы в мои студенческие годы никто и не слышал)


----------



## Gross (11 Апр 2014)

KirillMezgov писал:


> Кто-нибудь играл Испаниаду Вл.Золотарёва на аккордеоне?


а бывают аккордеоны с таким низким диапазоном? Или в левой оставить включённой только контроктаву- такие регистры бывают?


----------



## uri (11 Апр 2014)

на аккордеоне Вы вряд ли ее сыграете...там фактура для баяна.очень много интервалики,которую не удобно исполнять на аккордеоне.на баяне там же все позиционно у Золотарева.


----------



## zet10 (12 Апр 2014)

*uri*,
Совершенно верно


----------

